# مسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2010



## My Rock (16 ديسمبر 2010)

نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُمْ

من جديد نُعلن بدء مسابقات  الميلاد لسنة 2010 (للاعضاء الجدد الذين لم يشاركونا في السنين السابقة  يستطيعون مراجعة المسابقات السابقة و فائزيها و جوائزها).
المسابقة ستكون مسابقات خاصة بشهر الميلاد, و للفائزين ستكون هناك جوائز و هدايا سنرسلها بعد تعيين الفائزين.
 


هذه السنة سنقوم بادارة و متابعة 3 مسابقات:

مسابقة افضل موضوع في منتدى شهر الاعياد (رأس السنة و الميلاد): هذه المسابقة سنقوم خلالها بأختيار افضل موضوع خاص بشهر الأعياد في منتدى شهر الاعياد (رأس السنة) لهذه السنة. نشجع الأعضاء على كتابة مواضيعهم بأقلامهم، لانه سيكون عليها الثقل الكبير في تحديد الفائز.
ضع رابط موضوعك في الموضوع التالي: مسابقة أفضل موضوع لشهر الميلاد (2010)
 


مسابقة افضل تصميم عن الميلاد:  هذه المسابقة سنقوم خلالها بأختيار افضل تصميم للميلاد. التصميمات تستطيعون عملها على شكل صورة بأي برنامج لعمل الصور، كالفوتوشوب او غيره
ضع رابط تصميمك في الموضوع التالي: مسابقة أفضل تصميم لشهر الأعياد (2010)

 

مسابقة انشط عضو: هذه المسابقة سنقوم خلالها بتحديد انشط عضو في منتدى شهر الاعياد (رأس السنة).  النشاط يُحدد من خلال عدد المواضيع التي يكتبها العضو بقلمه.

 

الجوائز المقدمة تُرسل الى عنوان بيت الفائزين. تستطيعون اخذ فكرة عن ماهية هذه الجوائز من خلال تصفح المسابقات السنوات الفائتة (الفائزون بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2009             ‏ الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2008 - هدايا الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد - جوائز الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007).

من ضمن الجوائز التي سنقدمها هي:


جوائز 2009
جوائز 2008
جوائز 2007
جوائز 2006

 
المسابقات تبدأ 
من اليوم 16 / 12 / 2010 
و تنتهي يوم 7 / 1 / 2011


المسابقات بدأت, فابدعوا و شاركوا و اسعوا الى الفوز 

حظ سعيد لكل المشاركين

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2010)

*حظ سعيد للجميع
وكل سنه وانت طيب يا زعيم ومنتدانا بالف خير *


----------



## Alexander.t (16 ديسمبر 2010)

حظ سعيد والف مبروك مقدماً للى هيكسبو


----------



## My Rock (16 ديسمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *حظ سعيد للجميع
> وكل سنه وانت طيب يا زعيم ومنتدانا بالف خير *



أمين يا رب


----------



## My Rock (16 ديسمبر 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> حظ سعيد والف مبروك مقدماً للى هيكسبو



شكلك استسلمت من المحاولة قبل البدأ بالمسابقات


----------



## Alexander.t (16 ديسمبر 2010)

My Rock قال:


> شكلك استسلمت من المحاولة قبل البدأ بالمسابقات



ههههه تصدق من اول ما اشتركت هنا عمرى ما فكرت ادخل المسابقات دى
خلى الجواير والكلام ده للاعضاء 
وانا شوفلى كتف شمال معاك عشان الكتف الشمال عندى راح النار :smile01


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 ديسمبر 2010)

حظ سعيد و بالتوفيق للجميع

كل سنة وانت وكل اسرتك طيبين يا روك

كل سنة ومنتدانا الغالي بخير و في تألق و تميز مستمر يارب​


----------



## النهيسى (16 ديسمبر 2010)

*كل سنه وحضرتك طيب
أمنيات سعيده للجميع*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 ديسمبر 2010)

*كل سنة والكل بخير وسلام
و Good luck for all member  ​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*كل سنة وكل الاعضاء بالمنتدى بخير
وعيد سعيد على الجميع
وحظ سعيد للجميع

*​


----------



## emadramzyaiad (17 ديسمبر 2010)

كل سنة وانتم كلكم طيبين


----------



## just member (17 ديسمبر 2010)

كل سنة وانت طيب يا روك وكل المنتدي بخير وسلامة يارب
وديما تعود النا ها الايام المباركة بالخير من نعمة رب المجد يسوع


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (17 ديسمبر 2010)

كل سنة والمنتدى بخير

وحظ سعيد للجميع​


----------



## dodo jojo (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*مجهود فى غاية الروعه..انا اشتركت فى مسابقتين..دى اول مره ليه..واتمنى التشجيع.*


----------



## جارجيوس (18 ديسمبر 2010)

كل عام و الجميع بألف خير 

ولد المسيح هللويا​


----------



## dudu (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*حظ سعيد للجميع 
وكل سنه وانت طيب يا زعيم ومنتدانا بالف خير  dudu *  :15_3_36[1]:


----------



## ابو لهب (18 ديسمبر 2010)

ابو لهب  :ura1:

 باركي يا نفسي الرب و كل ما في باطني ليبارك اسمه القدوس 
كل عام و الجميع بألف خير  :66:
وحظ سعيد للجميع :act31:


----------



## duosrl (18 ديسمبر 2010)

حظ سعيد و بالتوفيق للجميع

كل سنة ومنتدانا الغالي بخير و في تألق و تميز مستمر يارب​


----------



## سعد فرنسيس (18 ديسمبر 2010)

كل سنة وكل الاعضاء بالمنتدى بخير
وعيد سعيد على الجميع
وحظ سعيد للجميع​


----------



## ايرينى جورج (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*ليبارك الرب هذة السنة 
ولتكن سنة بركة للكل 
وكل سنة وانتم طيبين وتايبين*​


----------



## nassefebeid (19 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخت الفراشه المسيحيه انا عايز صوره السيده العذراء اللي انت بعتاعها  اعملها خلفيه الموبايل


----------



## Twin (19 ديسمبر 2010)

*طويب*
*كل سنة وأنت طيب يا روك والمنتدي ككل بكل أعضاءه*

*بس في تساؤل *
*هو يعني ال موصلوش الجوايز بتاعة المسابقات ال فاتت يعمل أيه يقدم شكوي :scenic: والا يخبط راسه في الحيط*

*أنا لي جائزتين في الميلاد وأتنين في الصلب *
*ممكن أبقي أخدهم دفعة واحدة :t17:*
*والا علي دفعتين *

*أه أنا غيرت الدولة صحيح فالعنوان بالتالي أتغير*

*وكل سنة والكل بخير*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 ديسمبر 2010)

الله ينور يا روك 
كل سنة وانت طيب وكل الاعضاء طيبييييييييييين
ويااااااااااااارب حظ سعيد للكل 
وخصوصا اللى هيتبرعولى بالهدية ههههههههههه

​


----------



## My Rock (21 ديسمبر 2010)

Twin قال:


> *بس في تساؤل *
> *هو يعني ال موصلوش الجوايز بتاعة المسابقات ال فاتت يعمل أيه يقدم شكوي :scenic: والا يخبط راسه في الحيط*
> ​



الرب يشهد ان الجوائز وصلت و لم اعلم برجوعها لحد اللحظة.
على اي حال، قدم شكواك و لو محظوظ سننظر في امرك :dntknw:


----------



## Twin (21 ديسمبر 2010)

My Rock قال:


> الرب يشهد ان الجوائز وصلت و لم اعلم برجوعها لحد اللحظة.
> على اي حال، قدم شكواك و لو محظوظ سننظر في امرك :dntknw:


 
*محظوظ مين ... أنا أسمي توين ..... وفقري :thnk0001:*​


----------



## MAJI (22 ديسمبر 2010)

عيد ميلاد مجيد وسنة مباركة للجميع وعلى رأسهم الاستاذ ماي روك
والتوفيق في المسابقات للجميع
امين


----------



## sheren noga (22 ديسمبر 2010)

:smiles-11: 






:999::t14::36_15_15: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:mus25::story: 
:smi411::15_3_36[1]::t11::s::smil5::smil5::696ks:


----------



## حبيب يسوع (22 ديسمبر 2010)

الرب يوفق الجميع


----------



## بنت المسيح (22 ديسمبر 2010)

_*كل سنة وانتوا طيبين 
يا اخوتى العزيزين​*_ :36_15_15:


----------



## مونيكا 57 (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*






حظ سعيد للجميع
وكل سنه وانت طيب يا زعيم ومنتدانا بالف خير ​*


----------



## bashaeran (24 ديسمبر 2010)

My Rock قال:


> نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُمْ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## حمورابي (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*باجر عيد ونعيد  ناكل مركة سعيد 
وسعيد كرايبنه   نذبحلة دجاجتنه
         دجاجتنه البياضه 
​*


----------



## biscuta (25 ديسمبر 2010)

كل سنة وانتو طيبين جميعاااااااااااااا وبالنجاح للجميع وده حاجةمشجعة اوىىىىىىىىىى​


----------



## mero_engel (26 ديسمبر 2010)

حظ سعيد للجميع ومبروووك مقدما للفائزين
وكل سنه وانتي طيب يا زعيم وكل اعضائنا بخير


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*بالتوفيق للجميع *​


----------



## الروح النارى (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*ورجعت الأيام *

*و عمت افراح الميلاد*

*كل سنة و انتم طيبين*

*الزعيم ماى روك*
*و مشرفين المنتدى*
*و جميع الأعضاء*





​


----------



## My Rock (26 ديسمبر 2010)

شدوا حيلك بالمسابقة.. لانها ستنتهي بعد اسبوع و نصف تقريباً، بعدها سنعلن الفائزين و الجوائز


----------



## melad_maira (27 ديسمبر 2010)

مفتكرش اخر مرة حسيت بالامان
بعد ما سبت نفسى غرقانة ف الطوفان
انسان انا منغير ملامح ونور الشر جامح
مسجون وسجنى من غير حيطان


----------



## duosrl (27 ديسمبر 2010)

أمين يا رب


----------



## fdgg gffg (29 ديسمبر 2010)

كل عام وانتم بخيروالرب يفيض علي الجميع بالبركة والنعمة وياريت تسمحولي بالمشاركة في مسابقات الميلاد والرب معكم


----------

